# Mexican citizenship from Mexican parents, birth certificate issue



## 1990zus (Jul 30, 2020)

I want to apply for Mexican citizenship from the US.

Both my parents are from Mexico.

On my birth certificate my mom's name is misspelled and does not match her birth certificate

but my dad's name is fine and matches his birth certificate

Can I apply for Mexican citizenship using my dad's information only?

Or should I get my mom's name on my birth certificate fixed first before I continue..

Thank you


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1990zus said:


> I want to apply for Mexican citizenship from the US.
> 
> Both my parents are from Mexico.
> 
> ...


I would make inquiries at a Mexican consulate in the States - no one who is a member of the forum is qualified to answer your question. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Theoretically it could be all right, because the Mexican Constitution says that a person has Mexican nationality if they are born abroad to a Mexican father, or mother, or both. So if you leave your mother out of it and document your Mexican nationality through your father, you qualify. But you wouldn’t know until you try.


----------

